# NFS stop/start/restart problems

## pgu

I can't seem to stop or start NFS:

```
 # /etc/init.d/nfs stop

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ !! ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ !! ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                        [ ok ]

 * ERROR: nfs failed to stop
```

When I try to start it I get:

```
# /etc/init.d/nfs start

 * WARNING: nfs has already been started
```

How can I solve this, hopefully without a reboot?

----------

## Jaglover

Kill nfsd if it is still running (probably not) and rm pid file?

----------

## pgu

I'm having the same problem again (last time I did a reboot).

nfsd is not running and there is no pid file:

```
# ls -l /var/run/nfs*.pid

ls: cannot access /var/run/nfs*.pid: No such file or directory

```

----------

## pgu

The nfs init scripts seem to be broken. Had to re-boot the server again.

----------

## pgu

Happened again. I'll have to ditch Gentoo as a NFS server.

----------

